
Android ecosystem of pre-installed apps is a privacy and security mess - karmickoala
https://www.zdnet.com/article/android-ecosystem-of-pre-installed-apps-is-a-privacy-and-security-mess/
======
karmickoala
"An Analysis of Pre-installed Android Software", Julien Gamba, Mohammed
Rashed, Abbas Razaghpanah,Juan Tapiador and Narseo Vallina-Rodriguez.

Preprint:
[https://haystack.mobi/papers/preinstalledAndroidSW_preprint....](https://haystack.mobi/papers/preinstalledAndroidSW_preprint.pdf)

Are there any tools for anyone to test their own phones?

